

Ask HN: Inevitability that social media users become publishing entities?  - blukre

It seems to me that in the near future all content advertising will be done by social media users by posting content they like to get paid. There are a few companies like Virool, MyLikes, Engodo etc. already in the space. If you could scale this then you could create an arbitrage in which a company could create publishing entities out of individual social media users and have them post content to their feeds and pay them on a CPC basis based on the amount of impressions their posts generate. Is this the future of advertising and is it even sustainable?
======
CS201
would people stay for that? it seems like ads and spam always kill social
networks in the end.

